# [Long post] I didn't really like this game...



## red_odessa (Mar 26, 2019)

This post is made out of a love for AC as a franchise. No hate or judgment, just a lil discussion  These frustrations probably boiled because I had no access to ACNL during my time with PC.

I really gave this game a good go. I respect the limitations that come with developing a mobile game, and didn't expect the same depth you see in WW, CF and NL. Before release I understood that the game would be somewhat watered down, and had my fun with it, but..

Sometimes I feel as if the game didn't have _heart_. The villagers seemed to repeat the same 5 lines back to you. No quirky quips, signs they're warming to you or occasional snarky comments that make the main game villagers feel like friends. The friendship meter is fun, but just doesn't feel like it embodies that essence of villager friendship. I don't have any better ideas though, so what do I know  I just get a little stressed over it sometimes.

Talking about stress, a lot of mechanics in this game feel like they're out to get me (and my pennies). The events that are INSANELY hard, the bombardment of ads bordering the screen, the constant need to check in. Not to forget the wait times, the gardening, and oh my gosh the cookies. Don't even get me started on the cookies...

I have real moral quandaries with the fortune cookie system in pocket camp. I think those concerns are obvious and talked to death, so I'll just say that I fell victim to many duplicates as a result of real money spent. I missed bells having real value in my mind.

It's a cute little mobile game. I did have fun with it, I don't hate it, and may even pick it up again someday. I judge nobody for personal taste, I don't want to give off a judge vibe. I've just been looking for a void to shout my complaints into ~


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 26, 2019)

I agree with your points made. And is it just me or does it seem like Nintendo doesn't really care for their AC fandom? They give us no release date, no trailer, game play ect for the Switch version, give us no new announcements, and it's been months since we've got anything. Then we have Pocket Camp. Ugh, Pocket Camp. At first it was fun, but then it got harder, stingier, greedier, ect... Now the events feel like a chore, some are also unfair and Nintendo keeps 'changing the rules' and rewards on us. They give us little as possible while expecting as much as possible.

This was somethin I wrote out a while ago, but I think most of it still applies.



Spoiler: Tired of this game



Honeslty I'm about ready to quit Pocket Camp.

All of the events are harder, there's too much leaf tickets purchases, there's never any chill time with these events; it's always event after the next, sometimes two on the same days, I'm tired of the monthly updates taking up so much space on my limited storage phone and Nintendo is just big plain jippy with how they make the game.

Spawn rates for bugs during garden events have decreased and catch rates have been trash. When you finally have a decent amount of bugs to share, the seed trade ratio isn't fair either. There have been many times when I shared 10 bugs, hours and hours worth of catching, and only got 4 seeds in return.

The fish have gotten smaller and smaller during the Tourneys as well as the big ones being increasingly more rare. It's come to the point where if you aren't awake for every rotation, you won't make it to the end goal without the gold rod or spending leaf tickets; and I'm not exaggerating.

Even the simplest event, the Gyriod hunts, have gotten harder and more annoying. Not only does Nintendo constantly make stuff for leaf tickets, but the spawn rates for the Gyriods have been slowly and steadily decreasing.

The constant re-issueing of past event items, mainly garden events, is messed up as well. To get an item worth 1 stamp card is 10 stamps, which is 500 leaf tickets spent, bundle or not, which if I did my math correct, is worth 25 times of leveling up. Depending on where you are in the game, that can take a couple of days to level up 25 times.

Finally, the constant push of leaf ticket items. Now EVERY event must have some sort of leaf ticket purchase, all of which I find over priced. The recent kimono collection is probably one of the worse. Every kimono, the sandals and even the socks are just too much. 20 leaf tickets is not worth it for some socks that we can barely see, especially when you can use the white stockings and achieve the same look. 20 leaf tickets is leveling up twice, which once you reach level 124, it now takes 25 times of leveling up an animal to get to the next level. Not only that, but the 'guaranteed' leaf tickets given by leveling up stop at level 163.

And don't even say 'you can play the game without spending leaf tickets' *cough* real money, cause even that aside, the events have become a chore that I only do for the AC Switch, if those two games even will link up. At first I was going to quit but because I saw Nintendo made it to where you can link up Let's Go and Pok?mon Go, I don't want to quit and miss out on something.


----------



## red_odessa (Mar 26, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> I agree with your points made. And is it just me or does it seem like Nintendo doesn't really care for their AC fandom? They give us no release date, no trailer, game play ect for the Switch version, give us no new announcements, and it's been months since we've got anything. Then we have Pocket Camp. Ugh, Pocket Camp. At first it was fun, but then it got harder, stingier, greedier, ect... Now the events feel like a chore, some are also unfair and Nintendo keeps 'changing the rules' and rewards on us. They give us little as possible while expecting as much as possible.
> 
> This was somethin I wrote out a while ago, but I think most of it still applies.
> 
> ...



Great read! I forgot all about the bug capturing *shudder*. I think maybe they got too caught up in developing other titles for the switch while it was booming. All I hope is that pocket camp is not a detriment to what the switch version turns out to be. Nintendo definitely realised mid-way that the predatory gambling models make monaaay, and if there are lootboxes in the new main my heart will break.


----------



## Kip (Mar 26, 2019)

I think I might hate this game, but I can't stop playing it. It's a good time waster (in some aspects) but it definitely doesn't capture  the core "feel" of Animal Crossing. The leaf tickets and fortune cookies are so evil I get a good chuckle out of them. I'm a f2p player so when I do get something good it feels pretty rewarding.


----------



## Phawnix (Mar 26, 2019)

To me it's just a free, fun, distraction that gives me the sweet sweet nostalgia for the ol' gamecube days

You don't have to spend any money on it and if you don't like it you can uninstall it, that's the best part


----------



## Tobyjgv (Mar 27, 2019)

I agree with you. It just didn't feel as "cozy" as the other animal crossing games do. Nothing is fulfilling, and the community doesn't feel as close. The currency is OVERPRICED, a few dollars for a fortune cookie that'll probably give you a sweater that you'll never use isn't my idea of fun. It takes forever to save up enough currency, and I just wish it was easier to access the amazing event furniture.


----------



## rianne (Mar 27, 2019)

I tried it when it released and quit before its first year. It was a shock to my friends and partner since they know I love AC lol. 



Spoiler



In short, I became bored as well as a lil bitter when RNG and microtransactions started to take over (as with every other mobile game; nothing new there). It's just the nature of the beast and proves I really am not cut out for mobile gaming. Plus, the grinding required to finish the events to completion and not fall prey to FOMO was overboard for me. /shrug.



It's cool that they've implemented certain things to keep people interested but I can't force myself. I have other "time wasters" which give me a happiness boost way more than PC did. (,: Also, yep. . .can only f2p so much before the temptation sets in. Makes me glad I didn't spend more than $5 for in-game stuff though. :3


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 27, 2019)

I kinda hate PC in a way. I missed so many events. I hate the fortune cookie implement. I got the 5 Star Rug from the gothic fortune cookie and i thought why....., i would've like the drum set more...
You know that feeling that you have to collect everything. Like in the Catalogue, I missed the Gray Nintendo switch that they gave as a gift. I was pissed, as there was an grey space which made me mad...
I hate the gyroid events in a way, as you have to use leaf tickets to finish the set.
(I had to spend like 100 leaf tickets to finish the eevee set)
thank god i didnt use real money to Pay To Win


----------



## Kip (Mar 27, 2019)

I've put the game down multiple times, but the new HHA stuff keeps me addicted. That's probably my favorite part of the game, thought it's obvious it's just another way to entice you to spend money.


----------



## red_odessa (Mar 27, 2019)

Kip said:


> I think I might hate this game, but I can't stop playing it. It's a good time waster (in some aspects) but it definitely doesn't capture  the core "feel" of Animal Crossing. The leaf tickets and fortune cookies are so evil I get a good chuckle out of them. I'm a f2p player so when I do get something good it feels pretty rewarding.



This! As I was playing the game, I knew I was having fun. I did enjoy the bits that stayed true to the franchise, and could appreciate a few new additions. But the gambling/wait times/paywalls were making me feel as if it was mutating into a thing more like candy crush. Really fun when it lets itself, but HORRIBLY frustrating any other time. Like a constant footnote in your brain.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Phawnix said:


> To me it's just a free, fun, distraction that gives me the sweet sweet nostalgia for the ol' gamecube days
> 
> You don't have to spend any money on it and if you don't like it you can uninstall it, that's the best part



To be fair, a tonne of my points get completely knocked down when taken into account that the game is free! Having said that, I've forever dreamed of a FULL paid version that cuts out microtransaction crap. One upfront purchase for a fleshed out AC game on mobile (a platform it has admittedly worked great for)


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 5, 2019)

You made some very good points. As I like the game, it doesn't mean I love it. I like the game during the events. There is more to the game then when it first came out, so I feel like it is better now then when it came out. 

You are right about the villagers. I find I have no favourites in pocket camp, because their personalities are lacking. The cookies annoy me too. I hate how it is all random. I would be much more willing to use my own money to buy cookies, if I could just choose which ones I wanted. Or they should at least give the option of buying them at random and buying ones you wanted.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You made some very good points. As I like the game, it doesn't mean I love it. I like the game during the events. There is more to the game then when it first came out, so I feel like it is better now then when it came out. 

You are right about the villagers. I find I have no favourites in pocket camp, because their personalities are lacking. The cookies annoy me too. I hate how it is all random. I would be much more willing to use my own money to buy cookies, if I could just choose which ones I wanted. Or they should at least give the option of buying them at random and buying ones you wanted.


----------

